# Officer August Tefts Westfield MA



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Westfield Officer Dies Suddenly*

 Video High 
Westfield Police are mourning the death of Officer August Tefts. He passed away at home Friday morning, apparently of natural causes.
The veteran policeman was only 47 years old.
Friends and colleagues remember Augie Tefts as an upbeat guy, and as a cop with a big heart.
Chief John Camerota said that fact was very apparent Friday morning when just hours after his death, Teft's widow brought to the police station the Christmas gifts the officer had purchased for his co-workers.
A wake for Officer Tefts is planned for Monday. His funeral will be Tuesday in Westfield.


----------

